# Willow Metropark off I-275



## RiverFLIE (Jun 21, 2015)

Does anyone know if this stretch of the Huron River is wadable?


----------



## FISHCATCHER1 (Nov 18, 2010)

Some parts. Depending on flows. If it's close to home check it out


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

RiverFLIE said:


> Does anyone know if this stretch of the Huron River is wadable?


Right now it isn't. I have waded some parts of it but other areas get a little hairy. The areas I tried are clay and very slippery. Not a lot of vegetation or cover either. Didn't try up by the cemetery.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

"When" it is wadeable the river bed is quite mucky. Its mostly clay and pretty sticky too. 

I tried swinging for steelhead a couple years ago through the park and could not find a decent place to wade/fish where it was not a PIA.

J-


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

You can always try Washago Pond. Bluegill and Largemouth.


----------



## rick on a fly (May 31, 2015)

Where is Washago Pond? Is in in Willow?


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

rick on a fly said:


> Where is Washago Pond? Is in in Willow?


Yes


----------

